# Passing along some info...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you might remember I've been working through issues on my recently completed '69. 

There were two issues that turned out to have the same cause. One was an intermittent "growl" at idle once the engine got warm that I thought was the power steering pump, the other was a problem where turning off the ignition key didn't turn off the ignition and shut down the engine until I tapped on the brake pedal (which was kinda weird).

Turns out that the 'growl' was actually the external points-type voltage regulator. I got to noticing that whenever the noise was present, my GEN light was also flickering. Web searches led to the conclusion this is a common problem because of the very poor quality of replacement parts, since externally regulated systems haven't been used for a very long time.

The regulator was brand new and I'd gone out of my way to try to get a good brand name... 

I replaced it with a "cheap" one from one of the big box parts stores, one that's solid-state and works more like the newer internally regulated systems than the old points type systems.... and whaddya know? It fixed both problems. The growl is gone, and the engine shuts down with the key now. 

So, in case anyone else runs into a similar problem, this might be the solution.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I ran into the same thing after installing the MSD, had to twist the key to acc to get the motor to shut off. Years later the reg stuck on and the battery overcharged and exploded. After replacing the regulator, it shuts off like it should.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Rukee said:


> IYears later the reg stuck on and the battery overcharged and exploded...


Yikes! 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Quality control really _is_ a thing of the past. The more you can get by with OEM stuff, the better. I used to put up with crappy merchandise a lot more, but lately I've been getting cranky and making a big stink. I'm on my 3rd "lifetime" alternator in my old Toyota pickup, and on the 4th "lifetime" radiator. You bet I save every receipt these days!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Had the same problem with mine. Brand new Napa regulator. Rebuilt alt. I had pulled the engine and cleaned painted and serviced the transmission. When it was all installed for a min it sounded like the transmission making noise kinda a growling. Really bummed me out for a moment. Put the regulator I took off back on and no problem since.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Quality control really _is_ a thing of the past. The more you can get by with OEM stuff, the better. I used to put up with crappy merchandise a lot more, but lately I've been getting cranky and making a big stink. I'm on my 3rd "lifetime" alternator in my old Toyota pickup, and on the 4th "lifetime" radiator. You bet I save every receipt these days!!


I here that! I replaced the entire heating and A/C systems on my 87 Silverado 3/4 ton 4x4. The old heater core was working but with every thing out already I replaced it with a new one. It was $14 and why wouldn't you. I didn't wont to have to take it apart again. That was 2008. This past summer the new core got a split on one of the tanks. GRRRRR! The factory one was still working after 22 years but the new O'realies crapped out after 3 years. come on!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Quality control really _is_ a thing of the past. The more you can get by with OEM stuff, the better. I used to put up with crappy merchandise a lot more, but lately I've been getting cranky and making a big stink. I'm on my 3rd "lifetime" alternator in my old Toyota pickup, and on the 4th "lifetime" radiator. You bet I save every receipt these days!!


Yup, I save both the box and receipt for bigger purchases these days and register everything with the manufacturer to ensure that I get the warranty coverage I deserve..........QC IS a thing of the past in many cases..........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Bear


Yea, happened right after I got done with the restoration. It blew up right in my face!! Lucky I had the hold down strap over the top or it would have ripped my head off. As it was I had a face and arms full of acid, and it burned my new valve covers, air cleaner lids, under the hood, and part of the grills. The rest I washed off like on the fenders and header panel. Didn't see the other damage till the next day. Insurance paid for a lot of it, but it still sucked.


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Yea, happened right after I got done with the restoration. It blew up right in my face!! Lucky I had the hold down strap over the top or it would have ripped my head off. As it was I had a face and arms full of acid, and it burned my new valve covers, air cleaner lids, under the hood, and part of the grills. The rest I washed off like on the fenders and header panel. Didn't see the other damage till the next day. Insurance paid for a lot of it, but it still sucked.



Same thing happened to me many years back. Had a new battery fitted at a garage, drove 1/4 mile and it exploded. Fortunately I pulled up next to a guy watering his garden and was able to wash everything down straight away.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

20 yrs ago I had an overcharged battery go boom. I got kinda lucky.. 1st wasn't my car. Second the entire top of the battery hit me flush in the face sheilding me from any acid. Sounded like a shotgun and I coulda sworn it knocked my teeth out. Felt like a kick to my whole face. lol Hmmm... this may explain alot....


----------



## 70gtorag (Nov 17, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Some of you might remember I've been working through issues on my recently completed '69.
> 
> There were two issues that turned out to have the same cause. One was an intermittent "growl" at idle once the engine got warm that I thought was the power steering pump, the other was a problem where turning off the ignition key didn't turn off the ignition and shut down the engine until I tapped on the brake pedal (which was kinda weird).
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! Good post. I found this looking for a solution to a similar problem I was having with my 1970 GTO and a brand new voltage regulator. The old regulator was overcharging the battery and I thought it was a good time to replace the factory original, so bought one made by Standard(Blue Streak) even says 'made in the USA' stamped on the part. With the new regulator installed, the gen light was coming on and off with varying rpm, so I did not immediately condemn it and was thinking alternator??, until I searched more about voltage regulators and found your post about the growl noise, then realized I also had a new growl noise since the installation of the new voltage regulator, and it too coincided with the gen light coming on. Returned it to the parts store, and did some more looking in the service manual to find that I could adjust my old original. Works great now! Maybe time to add a voltmeter gauge to keep an eye on things.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

last season I "special ordered" a delco voltage regulator for my '65 from the local auto parts store. I had a standard ign. brand on the car that worked fine. I had to have a delco with the delco name on the cover. it lasted about 6 months. I saved the old one, swapped the covers and the old one is still working fine. disappointed in delco.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

QC is definitely non-existent these days, I try to be strictly OEM or high-performance aftermarket rather than OEM replacement. Generally works out for me. 

I've had a lot better experience with Napa than parts from any of the other places, especially if you buy their "premium" (more expensive) parts. Their cheap stuff is garbage.


----------

